# Who STILL plays animal crossing?



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2009)

And if you only post in the Animal Crossing Section, don't post here, we've probably never seen you  before. kthx.

I don't. If I want to wiispeak with someone, I'll probably use the Conduit. Gonna be a better game anyways.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont play.Got boring after I saw Rover.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 13, 2009)

I only go on to wifi with friends orrr to get COOL DLC.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't play anymore. Haven't for months.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't play it alot now  It's getting to borring.

I hope that in the Next AC their is gonna be more stuff.


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jun 13, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I only go on to wifi with friends orrr to get COOL DLC.


This and just to check if any gates are open =P


----------



## strawberryforever (Jun 13, 2009)

I doez. But I just never wifi with you xP


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

Last time I played was when the DSi couch came out.  And before that, I hadn't played for 2 months.  I generally stopped around a week after New Years.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 13, 2009)

I plan on playing in a few months... has been 3 months so far. :yay:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

not anymore..


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

I play still but I take breaks
AC is my "side game"


----------



## x-Hannah-x (Jun 14, 2009)

i still play mine

usually to do WI-FI

but sometimes not


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2009)

Haven't played for a while.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 14, 2009)

No, it got boring after a few months...


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 14, 2009)

No, it got boring after a few months...

EDIT: Sorry for the double post...


----------



## tazaza (Jun 14, 2009)

I still play quite alot. in the mornings if im up early i'll play on it to pass the time.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 14, 2009)

I just play a bit, mainly for my events and to go on Wi-Fi...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't played in a long time...
Now that I think about it I think Nintendo should just let AC die.
AC:GC Was amazingly addictive.
AC:WW Was fun on the go.
AC:CF Is the same stuff as the last two and after a few years it gets old.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I haven't played in a long time...
> Now that I think about it I think Nintendo should just let AC die.
> AC:GC Was amazingly addictive.
> AC:WW Was fun on the go.
> AC:CF Is the same stuff as the last two and after a few years it gets old.


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 14, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Last time I played was when the DSi couch came out.  And before that, I hadn't played for 2 months.  I generally stopped around a week after New Years.


Which u never told me >:|


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 14, 2009)

I stopped playing a while back. it's not as fun anymore and nobody is ever on wifi anymore.


----------



## Rene (Jun 14, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I stopped playing a while back. it's not as fun anymore and nobody is ever on wifi anymore.


same here and i just have less time on my hands to play AC


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 14, 2009)

i do.


----------



## Joe (Jun 14, 2009)

Naa. Got boring.
None of my friends on it are never online, so yeah.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 14, 2009)

not nearly as often


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 14, 2009)

Pretty much the same thing, Around February I sold it.  And Mega's post pretty much says what I think of the series too.


----------



## Pup101 (Jun 14, 2009)

I never really play it. But i played it today to get my hair changed.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't.
I rarely get on it anymore, and when I do get on, I'm only on for like 5 mins.


----------



## airhead (Jun 14, 2009)

stopped playing it got boring


----------



## Sky master (Jun 14, 2009)

i still play animal crossing...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

If people want to play online, maybe. Otherwise no.


----------



## lilypad (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't played in maybe ... 3 weeks. But I am really busy with school and friends so that's why. Probably when summer starts (this thursday!) I might play a little more often.


----------



## Muse (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't play anymore,but I plan to go back to doing so.Maybe make my town so fun people would wanna join.I still don't know. I'm going to have to think about it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 14, 2009)

On special occasions.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2009)

No, gets boring fast.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 15, 2009)

I still play. I love the game. I haven't played for a couple days though..


----------



## shinobibeat (Jun 15, 2009)

I only play on wi-fi


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 15, 2009)

I played it non stop at first but now it's just BORING...


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

i play a little but mostly i hang with friends and help people get items


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2009)

Yup, I play it.
But it gets boring...


----------



## Josh (Jun 15, 2009)

I can get boring but like only 3x a month now or once a week, idk..


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 15, 2009)

I only wifi with people on there.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

I've decided to play CF for the wi-fi fun.


----------

